# Good min traffic road rides in San Diego County



## rrhank (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking for good, long loops with minimal traffic within a 30 minute drive from Carmel Valley. Can you post your routes (motionbased.com) or something. I am tired of riding the coast I want to relax a bit while on my bike. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## unclesam1973 (Jan 27, 2008)

There is quite a bit of world class riding with at least light to moderate traffic in north county. This past Saturday I rode 65 miles through the lilac area. A good example of my ride was the four mile climb up Couser Canyon. I saw only three cars during the entire climb. The climb itself can only be described by calling it "sensual". For an epic route, I recommend that you start out in Escondido and head south on old HWY 395. I live near Carmel Valley, and I usually just ride to Escondido, but you could drive there too. After a few miles, bear right on Old Castle Road. Bear left on lilac road then turn on to Couser Canyon Road. (The climb up Couser Canyon mentioned above was done in the opposite direction.) After a quick click on the 76 you will see Rice Canyon on the right. Take Rice Canyon all the way to Rainbow. You can then reverse course or take the 395 South all the way back to your starting point. It makes for a nice little workout.:thumbsup:


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*56 bike path*

It parallels the 56 from a bit east of I-5 most of the way to I-15, could be hard to pick it up from the Carmel Valley end until you get to know the access points. I've only ridden it on some group rides and I don't really know the streets at the I-5 end. 

You can also check out the rides here: http://treksandiego.com/page.cfm?pageId=254

Not always low traffic, but it will give you some ideas. And this ride (week 2 from above) goes on the bike path I mentioned: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=29126


----------



## rrhank (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you.
UncleSam1973, that sounds precisely what I was looking for. Beauty!
Thanks


----------

